# High Noon Buck



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Shot this Knox County buck at noon yesterday.He came in following 3 does and gave me a 20 yard shot.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome buck. Congratulations. I love harvesting a buck in mid day. Then you have all the rest of the day to take care of the work end of bow hunting.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Bluewalleye said:


> Awesome buck. Congratulations. I love harvesting a buck in mid day. Then you have all the rest of the day to take care of the work end of bow hunting.


Oh yeah,it was nice. The wife drove up and we took pictures and just enjoyed it. No rushing around, it was great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice Buck! Congrats!


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice wide spread buck. Congrats!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful deer ! Nice pic of you with the deer & your bow as well. Looks like a great memory. Mike


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a solid buck.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Congratulations, love the symmetrical rack.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on the very nice buck.
Mid-day is just a great time to be in a treestand.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Congrats that's a real Dandy


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice buck, congratulations


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

That’s a dandy buck. Way to go!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nothing like being at the right place at the right time. congrats.
sherman


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice buck congrats


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats...but do we really have to watch u and Bankrunner catch all the giant smallmouth AND shoot the big bucks!!!!!???


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

3 dog Ed said:


> Congrats...but do we really have to watch u and Bankrunner catch all the giant smallmouth AND shoot the big bucks!!!!!???


Thanks man,it’s been a good year, smashed two good long beards this spring as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

